# Most peaceful U.S. state,



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2011)

Study: Maine the most peaceful U.S. state, Louisiana the least



> The group lists the ten most peaceful states in order as:
> 
> 1) Maine,
> 2) New Hampshire,
> ...


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2011)

Seems all the tranquill states are up north...

I have the suspicion that they come down south for hellraisin purposes....

yessiry, it has to be that!


(you know, when 6 month out of the year you are frozen solid...and the other 6 you spend thawing, I am not surprised...)


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy to be in the top ten!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2011)

When I was MUCH younger if someoen asked me where I would be living when I grow up I would have picked 1) Maine, 2) New Hampshire, 7) Massachusetts.... In reverse order....

I don't live in any of them... but I don't live in Louisiana, Tennessee, Nevada, Florida, Alabama, Texas, Arkansas, Oklahoma, South Carolina, or Maryland either so it ain't all bad. 

Although I should probably say I am one of 3 people that was actually born in Florida


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> When I was MUCH younger if someoen asked me where I would be living when I grow up I would have picked 1) Maine, 2) New Hampshire, 7) Massachusetts.... In reverse order....
> 
> I don't live in any of them... but I don't live in Louisiana, Tennessee, Nevada, Florida, Alabama, Texas, Arkansas, Oklahoma, South Carolina, or Maryland either so it ain't all bad.
> 
> Although I should probably say I am one of 3 people that was actually born in Florida



Who are the other 2?


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Happy to be in the top ten!



Bottom 5....but sheesh, if you turn it around we are top 5! ^_^


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 14, 2011)

Maine, Life in the slow lane....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> Who are the other 2?


 
I'm sorry; it is a native born Floridian thing... I am not allowed to divulge their names Native born Floridians are rare and we.:uhoh:.. I have already said to much :anic:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2011)

Come on we are all about peace, love and harmony here in Nevada!  It is the greatest place to live after all!


----------



## Carol (Apr 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> Seems all the tranquill states are up north...
> 
> I have the suspicion that they come down south for hellraisin purposes....
> 
> ...



Frozen only depends om who ya know  

We do our hellraising right here at home. You gotta raise a serious amount of hell to hike on the Appalachian trail in subzero temps (before windchill)......and not get frostbite


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright!  Number 10!  And I was born in the state that is number 9.  I'm feeling very peaceful!  But I did live in Texas, so I guess that could cancel out my peacefulness ...

Fyn


----------

